

How is the trailer of new advance wikipedia? - rawshashank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbE222udSPM

======
slater
Riddled with spelling mistakes, and falling into the same trap that all "OMG I
redesigned Wikipedia!!" things do: Show gorgeous, huge imagery, when that is
probably the least important and sought-after part of Wikipedia. Let's see the
Founch page on that 142857 number currently on the HN frontpage:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/142857_%28number%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/142857_%28number%29)

